# Is it fair for bars to apply a "tourist tax"?



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

In each one of the 20-odd bars and restaurants in our village, without fail, a small glass of draught beer costs one euro.

last week some friends of mine were visiting from England and were charged 1.50 € in a bar that has recently changed hands. Later that evening, unknowingly, we went there and were charged the usual 1€.

This can't have been a mistake - they only had the one drink. There is no price list published, or if there is it is out of sight. It looks to me like an opportunistic application of a "tourist tax". 

Does this happen elsewhere in Spain? Do the good people on this forum think it is a fair practice - tourists have more money and should therefore subsidise the locals?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> In each one of the 20-odd bars and restaurants in our village, without fail, a small glass of draught beer costs one euro.
> 
> last week some friends of mine were visiting from England and were charged 1.50 € in a bar that has recently changed hands. Later that evening, unknowingly, we went there and were charged the usual 1€.
> 
> ...


no it's not fair - & probably not legal either - but yes it happens



a strange thing happens in my favourite bar, too

the owner is a friend of ours & we have mentioned it to them just before they went on hols, so it will be interesting to see what happens when they come back


when a Spanish person orders a drink they get a little dish of nuts or something - especially in the evening


Brits don't

their answer was that the Spanish expect it & the Brits don't

_well I do!!!!_


a couple of builders go in there very morning for their almuerza - _*they take their own food with them *_ & buy their drinks at the bar

even they get a dish of olives & nuts


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> In each one of the 20-odd bars and restaurants in our village, without fail, a small glass of draught beer costs one euro.
> 
> last week some friends of mine were visiting from England and were charged 1.50 € in a bar that has recently changed hands. Later that evening, unknowingly, we went there and were charged the usual 1€.
> 
> ...


I have noticed this in SOME bars in Benidorm especially the busy bars and night clubs. As a local who is known I usually pay much less than the tourists. It is difficult to say if it is right or wrong isnt it. I guess you could look at it that by charging them more the bar can afford to offer better value to its loyal locals, but then again does it drive tourism away? 

Definately does happen though .... maybe they charge tourists normal prices and we get "mates rates" :cheer2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> I have noticed this in SOME bars in Benidorm especially the busy bars and night clubs. As a local who is known I usually pay much less than the tourists. It is difficult to say if it is right or wrong isnt it. I guess you could look at it that by charging them more the bar can afford to offer better value to its loyal locals, but then again does it drive tourism away?
> 
> Definately does happen though .... maybe they charge tourists normal prices and we get "mates rates" :cheer2:


well that's one way of looking at it - mates rates


even our local Mercadona puts the prices up in the summer


of course they _say_ they put them _down_ in the winter


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Ive seen it around here and have long been of the opinion that there are two pricing structures here ... even in the shops

It appears also that in the summer the prices in supermarkets go up around here also, so thats a kind of tourist tax but the trouble it is effects us as well! 

In general in bars, I disagree. If a beer costs 1 euro then it costs 1 euro and if I saw a bar doing that then I wouldnt go there again (and I'd tell them why before I left)


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> when a Spanish person orders a drink they get a little dish of nuts or something - especially in the evening
> 
> 
> Brits don't
> ...


Funny, I noticed this too in some bars.... take a spanish friend with you and you will get nuts!! we should stand up for what we believe in... i think we should get T Shirts made saying 
"Quiero tuercas"
:clap2: 

I wonder if the tourists who pay 50% more get the luxury of nuts?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> Funny, I noticed this too in some bars.... take a spanish friend with you and you will get nuts!! we should stand up for what we believe in... i think we should get T Shirts made saying
> "Quiero tuercas"
> :clap2:
> 
> I wonder if the tourists who pay 50% more get the luxury of nuts?


it has actually really annoyed us

we go in there every day - I teach my classes there - & the OH just goes to chill with a coffee when he gets the chance

_*
I WANT NUTS!!!*_


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> it has actually really annoyed us
> 
> we go in there every day - I teach my classes there - & the OH just goes to chill with a coffee when he gets the chance
> 
> ...


You _are_ nuts!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> it has actually really annoyed us
> 
> we go in there every day - I teach my classes there - & the OH just goes to chill with a coffee when he gets the chance
> 
> ...


Er ... have you tried asking for some???


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Er ... have you tried asking for some???


yes - & then I get them without a problem


I just shouldn't have to ask.................


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> You _are_ nuts!


love you too


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> yes - & then I get them without a problem
> 
> 
> I just shouldn't have to ask.................


I have to ask them NOT to give me olives. I just can't stop eating them!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> I have to ask them NOT to give me olives. I just can't stop eating them!


oooh olives...yum... hands up all the people who HATED them when they first got given them in spain and now can't get enough!!!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

This is not just something that happens in Spain.. it also happens in Cairo.. no price on anything and they look to see how you are dressed etc and then try and work out what to charge you.
Has anyone been to Blackpool when it is the Glasgow September weekend? All the prices go up for that weekend, I actually watched a fish and chip shop change their price list on a Thursday and then back again the following Tuesday,


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> oooh olives...yum... hands up all the people who HATED them when they first got given them in spain and now can't get enough!!!!!


My friend won't eat them in bars because she's convinced what gets left goes back into the bucket! Doesn't put me off though, as far as I'm concerned that's just a good way of strengthening the immune system.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> My friend won't eat them in bars because she's convinced what gets left goes back into the bucket! Doesn't put me off though, as far as I'm concerned that's just a good way of strengthening the immune system.


they taste so much better in bars than the ones you buy in the supermarket....i've never thought about it before, but its probably the germs and bacteria from them being 2nd hand, slightly handled - all adds to the flavour hehe


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> This is not just something that happens in Spain.. it also happens in Cairo.. no price on anything and they look to see how you are dressed etc and then try and work out what to charge you.
> Has anyone been to Blackpool when it is the Glasgow September weekend? All the prices go up for that weekend, I actually watched a fish and chip shop change their price list on a Thursday and then back again the following Tuesday,


Well I suppose I would expect it, even support it, in Egypt and other places where there is such a stark contrast between tourists and locals. And you can always haggle!

Glasgow September weekend in Blackpool? What's that all about then?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> they taste so much better in bars than the ones you buy in the supermarket....i've never thought about it before, but its probably the germs and bacteria from them being 2nd hand, slightly handled - all adds to the flavour hehe


They are so salty that probably kills all the germs ...

:focus: This thread has taken an insalubrious turn! Back to tourist tax !??


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Well I suppose I would expect it, even support it, in Egypt and other places where there is such a stark contrast between tourists and locals. And you can always haggle!
> 
> Glasgow September weekend in Blackpool? What's that all about then?




Well tourist don't usually shop in local shops...but you can go into a tourist shop and it depends on your dress, your country of origin etc on how much you are charged.

September weekend is a bank holiday in Glasgow and for many years there has been a mass exodus down to Blackpool


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> This is not just something that happens in Spain.. it also happens in Cairo.. no price on anything and they look to see how you are dressed etc and then try and work out what to charge you.
> Has anyone been to Blackpool when it is the Glasgow September weekend? All the prices go up for that weekend, I actually watched *a fish and chip shop* change their price list on a Thursday and then back again the following Tuesday,


You ratbag.... why did you have go remind of the ONE THING I miss from the UK,

On the matter of prices....around here, everyone gets charged the same and always get the nuts, olives etc. (in one bar it' s not uncommon to get chicken wings or meatballs along with your drink)


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Well we don't get many tourists in our village so if I upped my prices for them it wouldn't exactly make me rich. Anyway, the holidaymakers who come here are usually friends of a resident and I would be taking a huge risk if I tried it so I won't. And anyway I'm too honest. 

We just charge the right price, provide a comfortable and friendly ambience and serve wholesome, home made food. It's worked OK so far.


----------



## pensionista (Sep 6, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> In each one of the 20-odd bars and restaurants in our village, without fail, a small glass of draught beer costs one euro.
> 
> last week some friends of mine were visiting from England and were charged 1.50 € in a bar that has recently changed hands. Later that evening, unknowingly, we went there and were charged the usual 1€.
> 
> ...


We have lived in a resort in Catalunya for 8 years and I'm afraid there is a dual pricing structure in place, it's a fact of life.
Along the front for example a glass of wine will be € 1.80. Move back a block or two and you get charged €1.50. Another block back and it's €1.20 and so on, resulting in €1.00 in the "non tourist"areas.
Also, if you go in a bar regularly...ie; more than 2 weeks, you will find the price comes down and you will also be given free tapas with each drink. It's life !
On the subject of nuts/olives/snacks on the bar top..be careful !!
In a recent survey of bars/hotels serving bartop snacks, samples were taken, and, on average, each dish was found to contain 14 different samples of urine.
We live among the spanish and socialize with them on a daily basis and can tell you that spanish men rarely wash their hands on leaving the toilet.
Don't eat the nuts !!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

pensionista said:


> We have lived in a resort in Catalunya for 8 years and I'm afraid there is a dual pricing structure in place, it's a fact of life.
> Along the front for example a glass of wine will be € 1.80. Move back a block or two and you get charged €1.50. Another block back and it's €1.20 and so on, resulting in €1.00 in the "non tourist"areas.
> Also, if you go in a bar regularly...ie; more than 2 weeks, you will find the price comes down and you will also be given free tapas with each drink. It's life !
> On the subject of nuts/olives/snacks on the bar top..be careful !!
> ...


eeeeew

maybe I don't want nuts then


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

A friend who lived in Ibiza told me that there were several pricing structures: for locals, for foreigners who were resident,for Spanish visitors, for British tourists, for German tourists ....


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Well we don't get many tourists in our village so if I upped my prices for them it wouldn't exactly make me rich. Anyway, the holidaymakers who come here are usually friends of a resident and I would be taking a huge risk if I tried it so I won't. And anyway I'm too honest.
> 
> We just charge the right price, provide a comfortable and friendly ambience and serve wholesome, home made food. It's worked OK so far.


We'll be over to check you out soon!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

pensionista said:


> On the subject of nuts/olives/snacks on the bar top..be careful !!
> In a recent survey of bars/hotels serving bartop snacks, samples were taken, and, on average, each dish was found to contain 14 different samples of urine.
> 
> Don't eat the nuts !!!!


Eeeeew indeed! Could you post a link to that reference?
Notwithstanding, I will continue to eat them. I've survived so far!



pensionista said:


> We live among the spanish and socialize with them on a daily basis and can tell you that spanish men rarely wash their hands on leaving the toilet.


I'm intrigued how you know that! Do you have closed circuit TV in the men's loo or something?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> On the matter of prices....around here, everyone gets charged the same and always get the nuts, olives etc. (in one bar it' s not uncommon to get chicken wings or meatballs along with your drink)


That's reassuring. I notice your posting profile doesn't say where you live though!?


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> That's reassuring. I notice your posting profile doesn't say where you live though!?


Near Alcoy, which is well inland


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

dunmovin said:


> Near Alcoy, which is well inland


Alcoy
I went there once on a Sunday and it was closed ... I keep meaning to go back on a weekday as I quite liked it.


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

A tubo (?) of beer costs either 1.30/1.40/1.50 (and very rarely 1.20) and that's in one local bar. I have a feeling that the staff make it up as they go along or maybe they have been advised that this is the way to get tips. 
In another bar the beer costs 1.30 or 1.40 depending on whether you ask for tapas or not.
A couple of months ago I went into a builders' merchants and bought a pair of heavy duty gloves (thick cloth with leatherette patches) and *when I asked *the price I was informed Eu 4. Recently I went in to buy a fresh pair of gloves and without saying a word I handed over a Eu 5 note and received Eu 3 change!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Alcoy
> I went there once on a Sunday and it was closed ... I keep meaning to go back on a weekday as I quite liked it.


well if you manage it..... let me know beforehand.... to try and get a meet-up


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

pensionista said:


> We have lived in a resort in Catalunya for 8 years and I'm afraid there is a dual pricing structure in place, it's a fact of life.
> Along the front for example a glass of wine will be € 1.80. Move back a block or two and you get charged €1.50. Another block back and it's €1.20 and so on, resulting in €1.00 in the "non tourist"areas.
> Also, if you go in a bar regularly...ie; more than 2 weeks, you will find the price comes down and you will also be given free tapas with each drink. It's life !
> On the subject of nuts/olives/snacks on the bar top..be careful !!
> ...


I think we're talking about two different things here. Price changes due to the location of the bar or because it's a classy place always happen I think. Prices changing according to who the client is, is _not_ smth that should happen, legally speaking. You can ask for "el libro de reclamaciones " if you want to, but I've heard is such a big deal that they go barmy and the police may have to get involved!! Or you might just try to tell them that you're not happy and not go there again 

As for the "14 different samples of urine" - words fail me! There are some things that it's just better not to know. However, I would be interested in a link if you have one!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> Near Alcoy, which is well inland


Entonces, ¿tienes más moral que un Alcoyano?

(Spanish proverb based on a football match where the Alcoy team never gave up hope, even when they were losing 13-0!)

Looks lovely - bit far for me to pop over for some free chicken wings though.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Well we don't get many tourists in our village so if I upped my prices for them it wouldn't exactly make me rich. Anyway, the holidaymakers who come here are usually friends of a resident and I would be taking a huge risk if I tried it so I won't. And anyway I'm too honest.
> 
> We just charge the right price, provide a comfortable and friendly ambience and serve wholesome, home made food. It's worked OK so far.


Sooo, you've got a bar, have you??
How's it going? Have you noticed a downturn in business?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

pensionista said:


> In a recent survey of bars/hotels serving bartop snacks, samples were taken, and, on average, each dish was found to contain 14 different samples of urine.
> We live among the spanish and socialize with them on a daily basis and can tell you that spanish men rarely wash their hands on leaving the toilet.
> Don't eat the nuts !!!!


Is that why they're called pis....tachio's ?  I'll get me coat !!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Eeeeew indeed! Could you post a link to that reference?
> Notwithstanding, I will continue to eat them. I've survived so far!
> 
> 
> ...


As someone who always washes there hands pensionistas right in what he says as I notice that the majority don't wash there hands.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> As someone who always washes there hands pensionistas right in what he says as I notice that the majority don't wash there hands.


Maybe they've learnt how not to pee on them?!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

sorry to butt in but I don't see what's the fuss about?

So, obviously as tourists seasons starts and demand's likely to go up, any smartbutt businessman would increase his prices, a totally legal and predictable practice, for as long as there is a price list to show , right? :s

And it is totally fair that the regulars get the same prices all year round, after all they are the ones that will keep business afloat during the cold winter months. 

Honestly I don't get what's the big deal. 

As for the spanish men not washing their hands....Yes...I guess that's kind of true. 

Just don't eat the nuts.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Dizzie Izzie said:


> sorry to butt in but I don't see what's the fuss about?
> 
> So, obviously as tourists seasons starts and demand's likely to go up, any smartbutt businessman would increase his prices, a totally legal and predictable practice, for as long as there is a price list to show , right? :s
> 
> ...


I don't think people think it's a "big deal" It's just smth that smone noticed and asked if it happened in other areas!
And actually, it's absolutely _not_ legal. Each bar has to have it's prices on display and the clients have to be charged those prices, locals and tourists. That doesn't mean to say it doesn't happen.
I wouldn't be happy if I got charged more than a local in Spain. I might not mind so much in Colombia for example where if I was a tourist I'd probably have much more money than the locals. I also wouldn't be happy if it happened in the UK. So perhaps that's a difference; where you're living and what the local economy's like

PS I've just seen that you're Spanish - and you think it's perfectly ok to do this - Oh well...


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't think people think it's a "big deal" It's just smth that smone noticed and asked if it happened in other areas!
> And actually, it's absolutely _not_ legal. Each bar has to have it's prices on display and the clients have to be charged those prices, locals and tourists. That doesn't mean to say it doesn't happen.
> I wouldn't be happy if I got charged more than a local in Spain. I might not mind so much in Colombia for example where if I was a tourist I'd probably have much more money than the locals. I also wouldn't be happy if it happened in the UK. So perhaps that's a difference; where you're living and what the local economy's like
> 
> PS I've just seen that you're Spanish - and you think it's perfectly ok to do this - Oh well...



Oye, relax Pesky!

Of course it is an absolutely legal practice for as long as you are charged whatever the price says on the list. The business owner is perfectly entitled to rise his prices when he/she predicts that demand will increase as it does during summer months and other holidays. 

this is the way it works mate, law of supply and demand anyone?

I think you are mixing two terms here: local clients (all spanish) versus other nationalities, which by all means should be paying the same, and regular clients which are the ones that use the bar/restaurant/cafe/whatever business all year round, and who may beneficiate from a discount from the advertised prices and will not be affected by the seasonal price increases. This is also perfectly legal . And understandable too. 


Being charged more than what the list shows is not legal and you should refuse to pay. Every business should have a list on display

As for your ps note, what does that mean?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I used to live in a "seaside" town in the UK and yes, it was common practice for all the bars and cafes along the seafront to up their prices in the tourist season! Sadly, there was no discount for being a local. I very rarely ventured down there there - too dear in the summer!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Dizzie Izzie said:


> Oye, relax Pesky!
> 
> Of course it is an absolutely legal practice for as long as you are charged whatever the price says on the list. The business owner is perfectly entitled to rise his prices when he/she predicts that demand will increase as it does during summer months and other holidays.
> 
> ...


I suppose as "locals" we should feel happy that despite price increases for tourists, our regular custom is appreciated and rewarded by discounted rates at peak times !

I will say, in fairness to one local bar which does this summer price hike, they have always charged guests of mine the same prices as they charge me so personally I can't complain


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Dizzie Izzie said:


> Oye, relax Pesky!
> 
> Of course it is an absolutely legal practice for as long as you are charged whatever the price says on the list. The business owner is perfectly entitled to rise his prices when he/she predicts that demand will increase as it does during summer months and other holidays.
> 
> ...


Don't worry Dizzie, I'm relaxed! But...
I'm sticking to what I said before - it's not legal practise to do this, *this* being what the OP said and what I also said in my post - charging one set of people one price and another set of people another price. Both are customers paying for the same service. I think if you're getting the same you should be paying the same. But, of course that's just my opinion.:tongue1:
As I said before, in different countries with different circumstances, perhaps I wouldn't feel the same way.
The PS meant that I was disappointed to find a Spanish person who thought charging different prices to different people was OK


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Don't worry Dizzie, I'm relaxed! But...
> I'm sticking to what I said before - it's not legal practise to do this, *this* being what the OP said and what I also said in my post - charging one set of people one price and another set of people another price. Both are customers paying for the same service. I think if you're getting the same you should be paying the same. But, of course that's just my opinion.:tongue1:
> As I said before, in different countries with different circumstances, perhaps I wouldn't feel the same way.
> The PS meant that I was disappointed to find a Spanish person who thought charging different prices to different people was OK


Apparently, there is a “tourist tax” here in some places too. But it isn’t applied in all places and certainly not in my local bars. And if you have lived here a while you will probably have been to enough places to know what the local rate is and so you and your visitors are able to avoid the ones which will rip you off. Or you make sure you read the price first. In the town centre, they often assume that you are a tourist if you are British, so you have to be on your guard.

I was told (by a South American) that the “tax” consists of charging one price for locals and one for English (or Brits), although I assume it would also apply to other foreigners (but may depend on the bar owner!) However, it is not a seasonal thing, it is all year round but it is probably based on the belief that other Europeans in general are richer and therefore can afford to pay more. Although a dislike of Brits may come into it in some quarters! Of course it isn’t fair but the other thing is that down here a lot of the Brit bars and cafes are usually a lot more expensive than the Spanish ones. So, since a lot of Brits pay more anyway in Brit bars perhaps that is another reason they think they are fair game in Spanish bars?. There were a few times when I first came here when I suspect I was charged tourist prices so I didnt go back there. Interestingly, I think most of these places have since closed down.

Anyway, so many places are struggling at the moment that they are having to put the prices down or do special offers, so it would be a false economy to charge higher prices to those that are foreigners cos they will soon find somewhere cheaper to drink, wont they? There is a great little Spanish bar in the centre where they started charging 1 euro a drink for all types of drinks. It used to be empty but now whenever I pass it, it is always packed with locals and tourists. That is what you call good business sense!

BTW, Xabiachica, I have also read about a scientific study on the nuts – don’t go there!


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Not read the whole thread, but basically by law there should be a full price list clearly displayed.
In the event there is not, or if different prices are charged,I suggest first politely ask the reason why and secondly ask for the complaint book which every bar has available by law.
Simply write down the reason of complaint and it will come to the notice of the authorities who normally do regular checks on them.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> We'll be over to check you out soon!


Looking forward to it. All welcome!!:clap2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> I suppose as "locals" we should feel happy that despite price increases for tourists, our regular custom is appreciated and rewarded by discounted rates at peak times !
> 
> I will say, in fairness to one local bar which does this summer price hike, they have always charged guests of mine the same prices as they charge me so personally I can't complain


But how would you feel if it were the other way round and you were the tourist who was getting charged more? Wouldn't that "upset" you? Isn't that just the kind of thing that tourist complain about when they're on holiday? The term used is usually "to get ripped off"!!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sooo, you've got a bar, have you??
> How's it going? Have you noticed a downturn in business?


This is only our third week and, so far, we're flying!

It's quiz night tonight!

My nuts come in small saucers and nobody else is allowed to touch them.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I had a small hotel on the west cost of Scotland in a tourist area and I charged the same price to all guests/visitors regardless of nationality and time of year.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes nuts on bars... not hygienic at all but how many people think about the handle on the bathroom door? I never open the door with my bare hand when I leave the bathroom I always put tissue paper over it.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Quoting Pesky

"I'm sticking to what I said before - it's not legal practise to do this, this being what the OP said and what I also said in my post - charging one set of people one price and another set of people another price. Both are customers paying for the same service. I think if you're getting the same you should be paying the same. But, of course that's just my opinion”

Hola Pesky and others

Try booking a hotel room in the UK, or anywhere else in the world… maybe you call the hotel directly and you are given the published rack rate (which is the highest and may actually increase during peak times). A regular guest will definitely get a discounted rate, or even someone who has used the hotel in the past will still get a discount over the the published rate. A bussiness man will get his company’s corporate rate. Someone who books thru a travel agent gets an agency rate. Then there is the internet rate, the expedia rate and so on. Here you have a bunch of costumers paying different amounts of money for exactly the same service and standards. This is not my opinion, this is a fact and my example clearly illustrates that customers paying different amounts of money for the same service is not only a legal practice, but also morally accepted and widespread all over the world. 

Another example: I spend every summer in a tourist town north of spain where I own a holiday house. This summer I enrolled my child into swimming lessons and had to pay DOUBLE the price that the locals (hate the term locals, can I call them town residents instead?), because the “polideportivo” belongs to the council and they had the rate for “empadronados” and the rate the rest of us. So, my point is, if the council openly does this practice of charging different prices to residents or outsiders, then trust me, it is legal. There is another place that I frequent in the same town, that quite openly charge me “tarifas de invierno” during the summer because they know me since I was like 10.

Interesting that a couple of comments make reference to bars that change different rates based on the nationality of the customer, this is of course illegal and unfair, although I suspect that this is more like a few bad apples than a widespread problem? . Correct me if I am wrong . By all means, anyone that feels that he is being ripped off should write it down in el libro de reclamaciones . . As I say, there should always be a price list displayed (same as hotels have a rack rate on display). You may end up paying less if you are a regular, if it is your lucky day or simply because you have a pretty smile, but you should refuse to pay a cent more than what the list shows. 

Moral of the story is that expecting everyone to pay the same prices is naïve, unrealistic and a little bit silly. And that’s not just my opinion as a Spanish or else (still not sure why where I’m from relates to this discussion?) but a fact of everyday life.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> This is only our third week and, so far, we're flying!
> 
> It's quiz night tonight!
> 
> My nuts come in small saucers and nobody else is allowed to touch them.


Well, congratulations!! You kept that under your hat, :yor perhaps I wasn't paying attention??! So you must have started round about the same time that Jojo started her waitressing/ CEO job. You could compare feet stories!

As for nuts - I think it's better that everybody keeps their nuts to themselves!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Dizzie Izzie said:


> Quoting Pesky
> 
> "I'm sticking to what I said before - it's not legal practise to do this, this being what the OP said and what I also said in my post - charging one set of people one price and another set of people another price. Both are customers paying for the same service. I think if you're getting the same you should be paying the same. But, of course that's just my opinion”
> 
> ...


Oye, Dizzie Lizie relax!!

The only bit of your post that has anything to do with my posts is in blue and you yourself say 
this is of course illegal and unfair, although I suspect that this is more like a few bad apples than a widespread problem?
So guess what, we agree.
The other stuff you talk about is not talking about charging people in bars different prices for the same thing, so ...
I think you perhaps didn't realise that that's what the thread is about???
It's not about people who are empadronado or not, or booking hotel rooms - or least it wasn't!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Dizzie Izzie said:


> Of course it is an absolutely legal practice for as long as you are charged whatever the price says on the list. The business owner is perfectly entitled to rise his prices when he/she predicts that demand will increase as it does during summer months and other holidays.
> 
> this is the way it works mate, law of supply and demand anyone?


As PW said, the topic under discussion is not whether businesses put their prices up in high season - perfectly legitimate - but whether they have a two-tier pricing system based on their assessment of who they think can afford to pay more. I don't think we will find a drinks price-list on display which has one rate for "locals" and another for "tourists" - though I'm sure there are places where they keep two sets of menus.



Dizzie Izzie said:


> I think you are mixing two terms here: local clients (all spanish) versus other nationalities, which by all means should be paying the same, and regular clients which are the ones that use the bar/restaurant/cafe/whatever business all year round, and who may beneficiate from a discount from the advertised prices and will not be affected by the seasonal price increases. This is also perfectly legal . And understandable too.


What tends to happen in our village, in the bars where we go a lot, they occasionally bring out a platter of nice food (not recycled nuts or olives!) as a way of saying thankyou. This is very much appreciated!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Hola Alcalina, 


A tapitita is also a nice way of showing that they care for you as a costumer.

Going back to your initial question...

Maybe you should put yourself in the shoes of business owner. Say that you have a costumer that for a number of months or years comes regularly for a drink to your bar. He pays 1 euro for his drink each time. As tourism season approaches and knowing that your place will be a lot busier for a couple of months, you double your prices and and update your price list accordingly.

Would you spare your regular from the "tourist tax" and charge him, quietly, the same amount that you charge him for the remaining ten months of the year (which is legal, morally acceptable and good for your business sake) or would you demand that he pays the same as the tourist for the summer months? 

Up to the owner.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Dizzie Izzie said:


> Maybe you should put yourself in the shoes of business owner. Say that you have a costumer that for a number of months or years comes regularly for a drink to your bar. He pays 1 euro for his drink each time. As tourism season approaches and knowing that your place will be a lot busier for a couple of months, you double your prices and and update your price list accordingly.
> 
> Would you spare your regular from the "tourist tax" and charge him, quietly, the same amount that you charge him for the remaining ten months of the year (which is legal, morally acceptable and good for your business sake) or would you demand that he pays the same as the tourist for the summer months?
> 
> Up to the owner.


Well, I can see that would make sense from a business point of view, in an area with seasonal tourism. But we don't have a tourist season where I live; birdwatchers, cyclists and hikers come at all times of the year, and a few people from Northern Europe have second homes here and come for just a few months of the year. 

The owner who caused me to start this thread is new to the village and has no way of knowing who is a local, who is a tourist and who is a "golondrina". He was just being opportunistic, and has done his business no good because now none of the ex-pats will use his bar. Fortunately we have plenty of choice!


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Dizzie Izzie said:


> Try booking a hotel room in the UK, or anywhere else in the world… maybe you call the hotel directly and you are given the published rack rate (which is the highest and may actually increase during peak times). A regular guest will definitely get a discounted rate, or even someone who has used the hotel in the past will still get a discount over the the published rate. A bussiness man will get his company’s corporate rate. Someone who books thru a travel agent gets an agency rate. Then there is the internet rate, the expedia rate and so on. Here you have a bunch of costumers paying different amounts of money for exactly the same service and standards. This is not my opinion, this is a fact and my example clearly illustrates that customers paying different amounts of money for the same service is not only a legal practice, but also morally accepted and widespread all over the world.


While I think the point you are trying to make has value your example I think is badly illustrated. With the hotel example the clients are not being sold the same service. The discounts are based on: time left before the date of use, depositing money or commitment in advance, rewards for past purchases, etc.

That is not the same as racism, ageism, prejudice, etc. of any type. I think it is important to differentiate between the two.

But an interesting thread. Glad to say in my village in Asturias I’ve never suffered from it. The prices are consistent and always too high IMHO


----------

